# another question - sorry



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 1, 2010)

did a change of site yesterday, and where i had it on my tummy its a little red and inflamed with a bit of a scab on it. I don't think its infected but I'm just wondering if it should look like this...







it looks a little manky and bruised...and I don't know why :/

scuse the black ring lol, I'm slowly trying to get that to go XD

also, new site is a little sore. Dyu reckon its worth changing it?


----------



## am64 (Aug 1, 2010)

don't pick it !!! can you use a little surgical spirt to keep it clean ?


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 1, 2010)

We all react differently, mine go bright red with a small scab and stay as a small lump for several days before returning to normal. That was one of my concerns when I first started. You should be fine, if it doesn't go after a few days seek advice. 

Tom


----------



## bex123 (Aug 1, 2010)

some of mine look like that some dont lol prob nothing a bit of tcp wont fix  , my rule tends to be if the new set is still sore after a couple of hours change it, some sting a little then it goes away and some dont hurt at all , asfor the sticky mark that gets left the subject came up in one of the pump groups i was told baby lotion gets rid of them  i just tend to scrub it with a flannel lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 1, 2010)

It seems to be ok now (the soreness on the new site), maybe i just caught it i bed or something. 

I'll keep an eye on the owie, it is worrying me a little but I'm sure it will be ok 

edit: ok so I moved the site. Took the sore one out and it pussed a little bit  now it feels fine. Very strange. Put the new one just above where the manky scab one is...


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 1, 2010)

I alternate sides every time I do a change or I put them at least a good centimetre or two away from the edge of the old site. According to my DSN Johnson's Baby Oil is good for getting rid of the adhesive. I've not had trouble with adhesive as it all stays in the small hairs the sets rip out.

Tom


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah, i reckon its at least 3cm up from the manky hole *gets out the ruler* yep 3cm exactly. I recall feeling uncomfortable on my right hand side when i practiced with the flexlinks so will give it another go when i do the next change - my meter will beep at me on tuesday to do it so I think I'll change it then even though now i'll be fine til weds. It's really odd how sore it got. OH! the one i took out has also gone red and lumpy too!


----------



## tracey w (Aug 3, 2010)

Sam, ouch looks sore.

I do get a little lump but not red  like that. there is an obvious puncture wound, which seems more than it is at first, dont forget injecting uses much finer needles, but you will get used to the holes. They disappear within a day or two normally. Cant say same for the scars though 

I only tried one flexilink, it hurt like hell and i did not like it,. I use tenderlinks, they go in 45 degrees, you insert them, no device (which was just not for me, i like the control!), I find them more comfortable and as they lay flatter not as bulky under clothing etc. With the flexilink i was more aware of it somehow. Maybe your dsn could get you a tenderlink to try?


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 3, 2010)

Same. 

The scars stay for a while for me, just like Tracey. I get quite a few reactions like that but they settle down quickly. You can try some tea-tree, or some lift sprays to make the 'peeling off' a little less sticky.

I must admit, sometimes my belly looks like chicken pox!


----------

